# trophy tarpon, giant tarpon and 'granders'



## williamdailey

tarpon enthusiasts - several years I posed this question to a slough of Texas and Louisiana anglers and received a fair response.

my thought is angler behaviors are every bit as critical to fisheries resource management as the fish themselves...

so simply put - if you were reading article or discussing tarpon with friends or clients, what weight would constitute a trophy tarpon? A giant tarpon? I have a certain perception. I am curious as to what your opinions are.

A little more difficult&#8230; the holy grail for a few anglers is the grander marlin - 1000 lb black and blue marlins. In the tarpon fishery, what constitutes your idea of a grander? Feel free to solicit input from others, i.e. the Schouests, Lovetts, Plaggs, Williams, Ballays and more.

You might recognize that I am in the western Gulf - please in addition, note the state in which you fish tarpon... inebriated does not count.

Thanks for your time and assistance... and dream of days when a trip to the bob hall pier meant this...


----------



## capt mullet

galveston bay 180 pounds plus is a true trophy

but that pic is sickening and disgusts me! what a waste and no wonder our tarpon population is in such trouble here in texas.


----------



## Jake Reaves

200Lbs+


----------



## Meadowlark

That isn't a dream, it is an absolute nightmare. The worst fish picture I have ever seen or hope to see.


----------



## williamdailey

the image is only meant as a reference of tarpon populations in Texas in the late 1950s...


----------



## vinsp

I love it when people take 50 year old photos totally out of context


----------



## Meadowlark

I didn't take it out of context...it is a nightmare and the worst fish picture I've ever seen. A great fish shown absolutely no respect. Disgusting.


----------



## Saltstalker

Meadowlark.....60 years from now people might hold you in contempt for the way you did things. Back then with many fewer anglers they saw it as an endless supply. They had no knowledge of the things that we know now. Care to cast the first stone?


----------



## williamdailey

meadowlark - wasn't my objective to offend you... 

what do you consider a trophy tarpon? a giant tarpon? a 'grander?'


----------



## Meadowlark

Saltstalker,

Sure, I'll cast...its wrong, period. Doesn't matter what others were doing and when. There is no justification. None. People need to use common sense. 

You want to justify slavery because that's the way it was done back then....wrong is wrong whenever it occurs and wasting fish like that is/was/ and always will be wrong.

You would never find a native American showing that kind of disrespect, never...and they were here long before we came on the scene. Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Meadowlark

williamdailey said:


> meadowlark - wasn't my objective to offend you...
> 
> what do you consider a trophy tarpon? a giant tarpon? a 'grander?'


I understand and I take no offense, none from you...its just the picture I hate.

To answer your question seriously, I consider every Tarpon I've caught, which is in excess of 100 fish, to be a trophy.

Seriously, they are each trophies to me, to be admired, respected, and released.

Giant Tarpon....a friend of mine, Tom Gibson whom I've lost track of, was after a 300 pound Tarpon off Africa. Don't know if he ever succeeded...that would be a giant Tarpon....but all are trophies, IMO.


----------



## williamdailey

Thanks Meadowlark - you're not the first to offer every tarpon is a trophy tarpon.

certainly they are a fish that captures the imagination.


----------



## Tarponchaser

William,

Where did you get that great picture. I haven't seen it years. It is my Grandfather and Grandmother taken in August of 1949. They caught twice that many that morning but the others would not fit in the picture.

Also, my Grandfather said "Never argue with a fool, lest a bypasser not know who is who".

Any tarpon caught in Texas is a trophy.

TC


----------



## Mojo281

I have never caught a tarpon but I hope to in the near future. I think I would enjoy catching one on light tackle if that is even possible, I don't really know the ways of tarpon fishing. I think that my first tarpon, no matter the size, would be a trophy to me!!!

And that picture is a little disturbing but I am sure that there is worse out there...


----------



## Texas Jeweler

You have a 200 lb. plus shiner hit ya, it's Grande. 150 to 200 is wonderful, all of them are fun. Just handle the fish carefully and make a healthy release.

Meadowlark, just chill. If you knew the history behind Native Americans, it is not the "one with nature" myth.


----------



## williamdailey

tarponchaser et al.

I located the photo searching for historical Texas saltwater fishing images on the web... this image was on a bob hall pier website with images including sawfish, hammerhead sharks and more tarpon.


----------



## haparks

wow i just like to fight one and it throw the hook at the boat and get lots of video befor it throws the hook


----------



## Fishdaze

I've never caught a Tarpon, but hope to one day. To me, the "grander" would be a 200# fish.


----------



## Animal Chris

Bill, I'd prefer to take this topic off line, to a time and place better suited for some deep rational thought and, of course, some internal brain lube. Gimme' a call and we'll set it up.


----------



## Catch 22

*To answer your question*

I consider a trophy tarpon something over 200 lbs. This is my dream to catch one over 200 lbs. For such a long time the record in Texas was over 200 lbs. and this is where I got the notion of 200 lb. plus.


----------



## cabolew

Trophy - 125+
Giant - pushing up around 200 - call it 185+
A GRANDER to me would be a super rare catch in any habitat where they are found and would consider 250+

A little quote I like about "the past":
One cannot and must not try to erase the past merely because it does not fit the present. ~Golda Meir


----------



## great white fisherman

I think any tarpon over 150lbs is a good tarpon. Anything over 200lbs is a grander. No need to kill any of them. Place them along the side of the boat. Take a piece of fishing line and measure length and girth. Do not take a big fish out of the water.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Seeing how the world record tarpon is 260lbs and the average trophy tarpon caught is normally under 150lbs, I would say anyone catching a tarpon over 150lbs should consider that a great accomplishment. I consider catching any tarpon to be a great accomplishment.


----------



## fishkillr

Having lived in Tampa for 10 years I had the opportunity to catch tarpon until I was blue in the face....usually 1 fish!! 100-150lb fish were pretty commom. I'd all 180+ trophy and anything over 1000lbs a grander.


----------



## empty pockets

*Tarpon*

The one in my avatar is 159lbs. Caught in Costa Rica. They said anything over 120lbs was considered "Trophy Class"


----------



## fishkillr

Having lived in Tampa for 10 years I had the opportunity to catch tarpon until I was blue in the face....usually 1 fish!! 100-150lb fish were pretty commom. I'd all 180+ trophy and anything over 1000lbs a grander.


----------



## fishkillr

Having lived in Tampa for 10 years I had the opportunity to catch tarpon until I was blue in the face....usually 1 fish!! 100-150lb fish were pretty commom. I'd all 180+ trophy and anything over 1000lbs a grander.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

any size...any where...any time...whether only jumped once, or landed - so long as it eats my fly!


----------



## Scott

200 lbs. is the magic number for a tarpon "grander". I've fished for tarpon for over twenty years and never landed a 200 lb tarpon. Came close with a 195 lb fish in Louisiana once.... Jim Farley caught him on my boat. It was caught after a long day of catching tarpon. I think it was our fourth fish over 120 lbs that day. It was our last too. I remember when it jumped, we both looked at each other and said, "It's yours...." Niether of us wanted him. I also remember leaning over the side of the boat to grab the monster and as I did, thinking to myself..... "woa, now what?" If you have ever landed a tarpon that big, you know what I mean. They seem exponentially larger than a 170 lb fish. It is only 30 pounds but looks like 100 when you lean over to grab the lower jaw.

In some places, that is almost impossible. Just like in some places the chances of catching a grander marlin is almost impossible. 

A trophy tarpon is anything over 150 lbs, although, every one is really a trophy no matter how big.


----------



## Scott

capt mullet said:


> galveston bay 180 pounds plus is a true trophy
> 
> but that pic is sickening and disgusts me! what a waste and no wonder our tarpon population is in such trouble here in texas.


Any tarpon inside Galveston Bay is a trophy. Off Galveston, I agree 180 plus is in the trophy class for sure.


----------



## Animal Chris

Catch one this size and your questions / prayers are answered.


----------



## BentHook2

Patrick Sebile of Sebile lures was the guide that day.286lb 9oz 
Here is a report from SW Fla where another guide took Sebile on a trip.
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...atrick+Sebile,tarpon&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## williamdailey

Keep the input coming tarpon anglers... very much appreciated.

Here's an image of two of my 'favorite people' - the pair will be familiar to a number of you.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*The Tarpon Decline*

Guys & Gals, I've read alot on this Tarpon decline issue and the main reason I have found for the decline of the Texas Tarpon was due to Mexico farmers. Years ago, Large Boats(kind of like long liner boats) would use Giant nets with heavy weights on bottom and corral these Tarpon by the Thousands and fill the bellies of the boats with them. They would then take them back to shore and grind them up for Fertilizer and sell it to the Farmers to spread on their feilds. It was a very good Fertilizer and very inexpensive as well. When these boats could not catch enough Tarpon any longer to fill the Farmers needs(Due to the Decline) is when they Stopped. It really wasn't the Anglers back then, it was the millions caught in corral netting and used for fertilizer. Tarpon have been rebounding ever since and have taken on a Status as the "Silver King" Trophy and well deserved. I could show you pictures of the markets back in the 50's & 60's where trout and redfish were sold before Game fish staus, but i certainly don't want to be the cause of any Heart Attacks. And i agree with an earlier post, I wonder who will call us anglers of today Wasteful Fishermen of the Past years from now after we're gone?


----------



## williamdailey

*historical tarpon fishing...*

view footage of FDR's fishing trip to Port Aransas at






don't forget your input in regard to trophy, giant and 'granders'

your time is much appreciated.


----------



## williamdailey

jeremy ebert's texas record and a 'grander' leadered by captain jamie pinter and charter group is attached.

think it is evident exactly how difficult it is to estimate tarpon weight... taking girth and length measurements is much more challenging than one might think.

look at how lean ebert's tarpon is... 

if you have any inclination for a tarpon charter don't hesitate to reserve and hire one of the many charter captains during the summer season.


----------



## jcmalibuboats

fishkillr said:


> Having lived in Tampa for 10 years I had the opportunity to catch tarpon until I was blue in the face....usually 1 fish!! 100-150lb fish were pretty commom. I'd all 180+ trophy and anything over 1000lbs a grander.


AGREED


----------



## Mahoro

jeremy ebert got that tarpon at 91 pier didn't he?


----------



## mozingo1952

I am probably in the minority here, but I would rather catch
an 80 lb tarpon than 180. Those big fish are just too much 
work. The Smaller fish are much more acrobatic. 
Of the 12 fish I was hooked up with in Key West last week, 
only one fish was in the 80 lb class, every thing else was
bigger. I think when we talk tarpon , bigger is not better.
Smaller fish are more fun.



MO


----------



## williamdailey

*[some details on jeremy's record tarpon]*

*Record tarpon plans*

The pending *Texas-record 210-pound, 11-ounce tarpon angler* Jeremy Ebert landed from the Galveston Fishing Pier [91st street and Sea Wall Boulevard and a Hurricane Ike casualty - persons had to be rescued from the pier office - store during Hurricane Ike... our own Darwin award winners] on Oct. 4 [2006] currently reposes in the Skeletal Prep Facility of the University of Texas at Austin's Museum of Natural History.

Initital plans are for the 91-inch fish to be "skeletonized" [or articulation] and placed in the display case, said Lance Robinson, upper coast ecosystem leader for the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department's coastal fisheries division. [status unknown - this is olfactory-challenging work... should look great when finished]

Robinson said he hopes to have the otoliths (ear bones) of the record tarpon removed so scientists can age the fish. *Otoliths* show annual growth rings, much like the rings of a tree. Scientists can look at the sectioned bone under a microscope, count the "rings" and determine the age of the fish.

[an angler can count rings on a tarpon scale to estimate age... the earstones are better but the scale is obviously much less labor- and time-intensive - fish lose scales so the count of annuli, or rings, on the scales is not perfect]

*At least for now, angler Jeremy Ebert, **Deer Park**, **Texas**, has bragging rights for this tarpon which weighed in on a certified scales at 210 pounds, 11 ounces (length of 91 inches, girth of 46 inches).*


----------



## davidb

Any Tarpon is a trophy.

The tackle and circumstances are a big factor in the equation to me.
10 pounder on a five wt. 30+ pounder on a seven weight, anything over 130 on an 10-12 weight in shallow water.

Heavier tackle 180+

How Big was the Lake Maracaibo record? 280 I think.


----------



## capt mullet

mozingo1952 said:


> I am probably in the minority here, but I would rather catch
> an 80 lb tarpon than 180. Those big fish are just too much
> work. The Smaller fish are much more acrobatic.
> Of the 12 fish I was hooked up with in Key West last week,
> only one fish was in the 80 lb class, every thing else was
> bigger. I think when we talk tarpon , bigger is not better.
> Smaller fish are more fun.
> 
> MO


I really have to agree with you. An 80 pounder is a lot of work and definitely acrobatic. I dont mind 120 either but anything over that is overkill. I have fought a few fish for over an hour that were giant (that Ilost) and I didnt want to catch anymore because I was too worn out.


----------



## RTBROKKEN72

jeremy ebert's texas record and a 'grander' leadered by captain jamie pinter and charter group is attached.

think it is evident exactly how difficult it is to estimate tarpon weight... taking girth and length measurements is much more challenging than one might think.

look at how lean ebert's tarpon is...

if you have any inclination for a tarpon charter don't hesitate to reserve and hire one of the many charter captains during the summer season. 
Attached Images
















*Jeremy caught that record off of the Galveston Fishing Pier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## williamdailey

*Alabama's record tarpon?*

I have spent some time researching record tarpon for the Gulf and Atlantic...

how might you feel regarding this historical jpeg...

landed on August 31, 1916... did this tarpon really go for 215 pounds? should this tarpon be listed as the Alabama state record?

state of Alabama list the record as 203 pounds and landed in 1992

This jpeg is courtesy of the University of South Alabama.


----------



## Animal Chris

Here's one that was never accurately weighed


----------



## Animal Chris

williamdailey said:


> I have spent some time researching record tarpon for the Gulf and Atlantic...
> 
> how might you feel regarding this historical jpeg...
> 
> landed on August 31, 1916... did this tarpon really go for 215 pounds? should this tarpon be listed as the Alabama state record?
> 
> state of Alabama list the record as 203 pounds and landed in 1992
> 
> This jpeg is courtesy of the University of South Alabama.


Bill, Looking at the fish in the picture, I'd say no. But if the measurements are accurate, according to Dr. Aults chart, that fish could easily weigh that much. As for listing this fish as the state record...I'll leave that to the fine folks of Alabama.


----------

